# Tanglewood Goldens



## JMartin943 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi again,

So, I've done most of my research, I sent my questions off to Tanglewood Goldens...and then I'll start on their questionnaire.

I looked at some of the forum posts here on the breeder and I was wondering if anyone had any more information about them? 

Or

If they could post a follow up on how their dog from them was doing and how the experience has been for them?

Thank you in advance.

JMartin943


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about Tanglewood goldens, but I bet if you PM Doolin, he will give you good advice.

A recommended litter on their puppy page seems fantastic- a Mr. DJ litter. It would be amazing if you could have one of these pups, lol!

OTHER LITTERS - Birmingham, Alabama

Ria: CH Verdoro's Ocho Rios, CCA 

Mr DJ : CH Westin Having a Party UD JH OA OAJ WCX VCX
Web: http://passionforgold.com/MisterDJ.html!

Ria and Mr. DJ were bred in late February, puppies are due in late April. 
Pups should possess true golden temperaments and will be suitable for 
working/performance titles and also for loving companions. Pups should range in 
color from pale to light gold with cream feathering and have wonderful conformation 
and temperaments. 
Accepting reservations now. For more information, please contact: 
Laurie Flayhart of SilkSpun Goldens in Birmingham, AL 
(205) 995-9203
[email protected]


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know anything about Tanglewood goldens but I can tell you I LOVE Mister DJ! My friend has a breeding planned with him for next week, can't wait - I'm getting a little girl!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I know this is not what you were asking but will offer it anyway. I do not know Joanne (Tanglewood) but I knoow of her. What I know of her and her breeding program is noothing short oof impeccable. However with ALL breeders you need to always verify all health clearances and ask all the same questions. A great source is right here
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440

Good luck in your search! And welcome to the list :wavey:


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

As far as what I know about Joanne, I would get a puppy from her myself. Her involvement and dedication to her dogs is ideal. It also nice that her dogs are very correct in structure. I think you will find that people who have puppies from her are very happy with them and her.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have heard nothing but good things about Tanglewood and Joanne. Good Luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am always flooded with relief and reassurance when threads about breeders are like this. It's nice and heartening to hear collective applause for someone doing a great job.


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Lovely dogs...lovely lady*

Joanne Cava has contributed greatly to the introduction of the English Distinction Golden Retriever here in the US. This lady knows her pedigrees and studies her lines. I consider her to be a wealth of information.

I corresponded with her via email until I had the pleasure of meeting her at the English Tea at The GRCA National in Kansas City. She is like most of us very passionate about this marvelous breed. 

I have seen her offspring in the ring over the years, and they appear to be balanced in structure and most importantly posses the all important golden temperament. 
My 2 cents...


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Joanne Cava is awesome! I was originally going to get my puppy from her last year and we spent like 1.5 hour talking on the phone and she was so helpful and knowledgeable. Timing wasn't right so Joanne referred me to another breeding, but my Gibby's mom was the pick of litter on one of Joanne's own breedings and Joanne also helped Gibby's breeder in picking out and importing Gibby's dad from a wonderful Swedish breeder. Joanne Cava is the mentor of Gibby's breeder and mentor to many other good breeders that specialize in "English type" Goldens. Gibby comes with generations of health clearances and dogs in his pedigree lived long, healthy lives. I've heard from a few different breeders that Joanne is super thorough in her research before she does a breeding. I would highly recommend her!


----------

